# Converting .mpg files into .Rmvb file.



## mun (Jul 13, 2005)

hey i got a question. is there a way to convert, .mpg files into a .rmvb file? if so please help! any help will be appreciated. thnx in advance.

also, mpg files can be played on real one player right?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

> File Extension --	File Type
> 
> RM, RA, RAM -- RealAudio/RealVideo streamed content
> RT -- RealText streamed text formats
> ...


So it says here: http://service.real.com/help/faq/rp8/rpb8gen.html

Why do you want to make .rmvb? 
have a look: http://www.mp3towav.org/Fx-Video-Converter/


----------



## mun (Jul 13, 2005)

ok first of all...thank you so much for the information! it helps alot. I wanna make .rmvb because the mpg (mpg and mpeg is the same right?) file is too large... so i was hoping if i convert it to .rmvb the file size will shrink.. and secondly i think in .rmvb format quality is better.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

They have mpg/mpeg to .avi.. I think those get smaller.. quality is good if you go Divx avi.


----------



## mun (Jul 13, 2005)

appreciate your sugguestion. i think i want convert it back to .rmvb since im more familar with that kind of file type. I'm not sure how to work with the Divx avi or .avi. 
i have another question... will converting mpg file into .rmvb format make the file size smaller? cause that is my main point in converting it. 
thank you for all your help.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Ok from what I understand.. 
size goes like this... .avi (largest, usually best quality)
.mpeg (middle)
.rmvb (stands for variable rate) <--- My guess is since it varies, it would end up smaller.

One way to find out is to convert an .avi and .mpg to .rmvb, and see the size difference.

I don't know, I don't have real player, so I've never bothered with their files.
avi and mpg are more widely used, so many players can play them.


----------



## mun (Jul 13, 2005)

ok .. i have a problem converting the file. Does that program you sugguested able to convert large files?? because my file that i want to convert is 441mb.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

That I don't know, I don't see anything on the site that would say not..

Some trials do have limits, but I don't see a size limit.

Problem converting? Any error messages?
Make sure you look at all of the settings, some option could be checked/unchecked..

I haven't used the program, it's just the first one I found while doing a google search..
There is others you could try..


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

mun said:


> ok .. i have a problem converting the file. Does that program you sugguested able to convert large files?? because my file that i want to convert is 441mb.


Where are you going to be viewing these movies? Why is 441 mb too large? You can fit 4.7 Gigabytes on a DVD--two hours worth. I copied all my home movies for the last 15 years and easily fit it on a 200 Gig hard drive in MPEG-2 format.

The reason I say that is because that's the only format right now that is really compatible with everyone else (i.e., you can burn it to DVD and just about everyone can watch it on their DVD player).


----------



## mun (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh really? yeah im not sure... i'm pretty sure i did it correctly. When i click the "Convert" button it just doesn't do anything? so I assume it's becasue the file's too large. But anyway... i found out that, that program only converts the file 50%, if u want a full converstion you need to buy the sofeware. I give up. but any programs that any of u know of that converts files all the way without any purchase of their products? 

Reply to Mulder: I'm just viewing the movie on my computer.. i dont need to watch it on DVD or anything.. i just want to convert the file into .rmvb format because i think the file could be smaller size and that i'm more familar with using .rmvb format.

Ok.. Thanks for all the help, Super-D-38 and Mulder! really appreciate it..


----------

